# Uber driver PEES in cup while doing a ride



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5398787/Woman-disgusted-Uber-driver-pisses-cup-Atlanta.html


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The pax was cute. Is she positive he was peeing?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, God only knows what some pervs are doing when pax sit directly behind them. Having said that... seriously, how does a human being who's brain is capable of at least the act of driving a motor vehicle do that??? WTF??


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5398787/Woman-disgusted-Uber-driver-pisses-cup-Atlanta.html


Another incredibly unbelievable story on the intelligence of Uber drivers. Who in their right mind would take a leak in the car with a stranger in the backseat? This guy must be some kind of a pervert.

I don't know what is more shocking the driver waiting to urinate until he picks up a passenger or an Atlanta driver doing Uber x fares in a BMW.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> just a dirty unsanitary steering wheel


_-note to self: wipe down steering wheel with disinfectant wipes_


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Wonder if we'll see a new member post....Fired from Uber for nothing


hahahahahahaha

that's ususally how it goes.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Anything to the thin the herd. One less ant.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

'He started getting a cup and when he got a cup, I'm thinking, this guy is gonna get a drunk or something,' she said to 11Alive.com. '

Hell yeah, that's it! You know; you just know that as soon as he reaches for that coffee cup, that the guy is gonna get drunk. It is just so obvious.

I just thank my lucky stars that I have been saved from her deepest thoughts and the subsequent impact on my mental well being if he had actually reached down and picked up a bra cup.

.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

To UBER: Then why do I have more than 1 cup holder in my vehicle ???


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I call a liberal news alert on that one. Sensetionalized lie made into a news article


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

_This thread has been sponsored by the DMI Portable Wearable Men's Urinal. The leader in portable, wearable men's urinals._


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

☆trucker torpedo☆


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I prefer to piss on their front lawn after drop off.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Driver had a classic case of "one more ride syndrome"

We all carry an empty cup for when that happens.

When I pee in a cup I have to put the cup on the floor


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

don't confuse the 'new' bottle with the 'used' bottle. you've been approved to drive UberHOT beverage service upgrade!


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Ive thought about the logistics about how that might happen on a long drive with a sleeping pax. One must prepare for every scenario.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Beur said:


> I prefer to piss on their front lawn after drop off.


These are the tactics that I prefer. A school parking lot at night serves well and there is always one within a couple miles.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> These are the tactics that I prefer. A school parking lot at night serves well and there is always one within a couple miles.


I would advise against pulling down the zipper anywhere near a school. Even at night.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

so that's not how you get 5 stars?


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Reason why I don't get any lipton ice tea bottles from the mini mart. Too easy to confuse my bottle of piss with the bottle of tea.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Poor guy probably figured that if peeing or puking in the back seat was so common that one little driver offense should be acceptable too.

After all, the passenger was not charged for the cleaning fee.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Sounds like the driver had a different definition in mind for the term "traffic flow".


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I don’t think it says anything in the TOS about urinating in your car being grounds for deactivation. At least he was civil and kept his junk out of sight.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

"I got a leak in my Bimmer."
"Okay, go ahead"


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The passenger likely wouldn't mind if you stopped at a gas station along the way on a long trip. Most likely wouldn't increase the fare. Oftentimes I could get enough gas for the trip in less time than a red light if the gas station is directly on the route


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> Reason why I don't get any lipton ice tea bottles from the mini mart. Too easy to confuse my bottle of piss with the bottle of tea.


lol 
That bottle is not staying in my car long enough for me to make that mistake.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m guessing that he had done that before but only with male pax who didn’t report it. Unfortunately for him female pax aren’t always so forgiving.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'm guessing that he had done that before but only with male pax who didn't report it. Unfortunately for him female pax aren't always so forgiving.


I don't care if he wants to pull over and piss right outside his door with me sitting right there. 
But if I'm in the car and I can smell it, he's getting reported.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

What is with guys and just winging "it" out everywhere?

FFS, man up and tell the pax you gotta stop and pee.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> What is with guys and just winging "it" out everywhere?
> 
> FFS, man up and tell the pax you gotta stop and pee.


With so many average to below average guys out there, some of us like showing off.

Someday, someone will appreciate it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't care if he wants to pull over and piss right outside his door with me sitting right there.
> But if I'm in the car and I can smell it, he's getting reported.


Yeah he probably had asparagus for lunch.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

All jokes aside this is absolutely disgusting (that he did it in front of any passenger let alone a female passenger). 
A few years ago before upfront pricing and tips I had to go really bad and got pinged right after a drop-off, my acceptance rating was somewhat low (this was at a time when that actually mattered) so I accepted thinking after this trip I'll take a break, her destination ended up being the airport which was a good half an hour away! On the way I was near a gas station and explained the situation and the passenger didn't mind at all, she was actually very polite about it and said "yeah go! I'm not gonna stop you from using the bathroom."
There is a right and wrong way of doing things and if you choose the wrong way be prepared for the consequences.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would advise against pulling down the zipper anywhere near a school. Even at night.


Nah.... it's to small barely makes it out of the zipper


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Why was she looking and filming in the area of his weiner, sexually harassing him with glares

Or maybe she said are you on drugs so he offered a pee sample.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> These are the tactics that I prefer. A school parking lot at night serves well and there is always one within a couple miles.


A school??!! How about just "a parking lot "?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Julescase said:


> A school??!! How about just "a parking lot "?


Well yeah the school parking lot


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

WOW...

Just wow...

It takes a LOT to surprise me.. and that just did.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Didn't you guys know that owning a BMW is like a license to ill? Like I think my backup Uber car has a blinker, but I haven't used it in a couple of years.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5398787/Woman-disgusted-Uber-driver-pisses-cup-Atlanta.html


Multi tasking!!!! Gotta love it. Uber driver of the month!!!

'It was very silent. I can hear him peeing - even the sign of it, the smell of it was disgusting,' said Hailu

Probably just a couple stalks of asparagus for dinner. No wait, Uber drivers can't afford asparagus. Most likely some bad *%#+€ that he'd been tapping.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Personal urinals, like the ones used in hospitals when you're unable to leave the bed, are encouraged for all male drivers. Cups are just unsanitary ...


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Lower rates means less pee breaks!

This reminds me of that computer gamer a few years back in the internet cafe who couldn't be bothered to take a break for nature's call. So he improvised...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

In the queue at Phoenix Sky Harbor. Now this is some good looking mountain spring water if you ask me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Driver had a classic case of "one more ride syndrome"
> 
> We all carry an empty cup for when that happens.
> 
> When I pee in a cup I have to put the cup on the floor


Use an Arizona 42oz ice tea bottle.

Correct size & volume, wider than powerade, bigger than your bladder, better stability, doesnt suffer from transparency issue of now-defunct Dole 1/2gal juices jugs, doesnt suffer from same PLUS catastrophic lid stability issues of Tropicana 1/2gal jugs (once spilled ACTUAL JUICE from one ---- not even sure if that's not worse, sugars promote bacteria growth and decay)



SEAL Team 5 said:


> In the queue at Phoenix Sky Harbor. Now this is some good looking mountain spring water if you ask me.
> View attachment 205702


That gives a new meaning to Pencil-Richard....



jgiun1 said:


> I'm that guy, just keep a bottle of sanitizer in car for after...it's a rush looking for that back parking lot or a no houses and woods street to pee like a stray cat. I didn't think I could do it in the car, or in front of Pax...lol


Backing into parking spots and using darkly tinted rear doors for coverage, you can even do in a massive mall parking lot at 2pm in a weekend


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh no sir, that's home made tea in my gatorade bottle.

Don't Google "Gamers peeing in bottles"


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Driver told the rider, "This is a very special ride urine for!". (pun borrowed from a fellow UberPeople poster)


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

And people say I'm weird for using the bathroom at a pax's house.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> And people say I'm weird for using the bathroom at a pax's house.


It's customary to use the bathroom at their house after you've had a few beverages at their house.

BUTT, urine deep trouble!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

This...









Plus this...










and this...


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

That seat is off the hook!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Mr Sensitive said:


> That seat is off the hook!


It's a standard feature in the 2018 Toyota Peeus.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Friendly Jack said:


> Driver told the rider, "This is a very special ride urine for!". (pun borrowed from a fellow UberPeople poster)


And the rider said to the driver, "You're a ten, you're a nine, you're an eight."


----------



## Mapnik (Sep 4, 2016)

Fresh urine is completely sterile... Use it to clean your knife wounds, brush your teeth, etc., etc...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mapnik said:


> Fresh urine is completely sterile... Use it to clean your knife wounds, brush your teeth, etc., etc...


The rider probably wasn't aware of that.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

The rideshare-related headlines keep getting more & more outrageous. Next up:

"Driver _defecates_ on himself during a POOL/LINE ride"


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> The rideshare-related headlines keep getting more & more outrageous. Next up:
> 
> "Driver _defecates_ on himself during a POOL/LINE ride"


probably has happened, i.b.s. sucks.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5398787/Woman-disgusted-Uber-driver-pisses-cup-Atlanta.html


Lol. He probably did it so many times that it became routine.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

You would think there would be a little more empathy in this thread. This story is sensationalist horse shit. Sometimes shit happens, in this case pee  Don't believe the hype.



1.5xorbust said:


> I don't think it says anything in the TOS about urinating in your car being grounds for deactivation. At least he was civil and kept his junk out of sight.


Right the pax, was essentially like the Louis C.K. accuser, who said Louie was masturbating on the phone while they were conversing. This ladyi s jumping over the seat trying to film his dick, when she could have stayed in the back and looked away. Like Dave Chapelle said, "B*tch, you don't know how to hang up the phone?"


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5398787/Woman-disgusted-Uber-driver-pisses-cup-Atlanta.html


I don't know what this broad expects, if you choose an ultra-deep discount form of transportation, a few quirks are to be expected.


----------



## Drive2bFree (Dec 27, 2015)

If I need to go at all, I stop for 1 minute to go in a bottle before a pickup. I don't care if they see my location. Red lights and traffic do happen. 

If it takes me 3-5 minutes to stop in a gas station to pee before a long trip, so be it. 
The money we make driving is not worth the sanitary or bladder problems. 

I just tell the passenger I was super busy and was running very low on gas, which does happen sometimes. No passenger wants to get stranded while the driver walks to a gas station.


----------



## Whitney Delawyer (Dec 17, 2017)

This thread makes me feel like I should open up an Uber cath lab. $30 for a Foley placement and leg bag. $10 more for a larger bedside bag and removal of the cath.
While we are at it, lets place an IV for a saline drip.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Whitney Delawyer said:


> While we are at it, lets place an IV for a saline drip.


Why not amphetamine for the fatigue and diazepam so you just don't care anymore??


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Whitney Delawyer said:


> This thread makes me feel like I should open up an Uber cath lab.
> While we are at it, lets place an IV for a saline drip.





Adieu said:


> Why not amphetamine for the fatigue and diazepam so you just don't care anymore??


Ahhh, the old 'meth lab' 'cath lab' double double!


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

No Excuse! You can pee at any gas station. Wal-mart, grocery store. Pharmacy . Fast Food stores.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

New Uber said:


> No Excuse! You can pee at any gas station. Wal-mart, grocery store. Pharmacy . Fast Food stores.


That was my thought too but I think some of these guys drive in places where it's not so easy.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, what do you expect with all this free water the pax are supposed to give us.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I've stopped at a hotel en route to a pickup to use the restroom - no biggie. When pax texted me about the delay, I told them I'd pick them up as soon as I finished my current drop off. If you feel uncomfortable telling pax that you had to go to the bathroom before you picked them up, then blame it on Uber ("sorry for the delay, Uber now assigns new rides to drivers before they finished the ride they were already on"). And the pax always has the ability to cancel your request and wait for another driver.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Listen, I've had to pee really bad! But I held in until the nearest restroom. If this was an emergency all he had to do was explain to the pax he needed to make an emergency rest stop and apologize.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

I piss in cups all the time. Urinating in public is what our customers do. We are classy, piss mist throwing superstars.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

New Uber said:


> No Excuse! You can pee at any gas station. Wal-mart, grocery store. Pharmacy . Fast Food stores.


In suburbia, sure.... in cities not so much


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> I might try washing my clothes in it


I've had such pax.


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I like the "I'll never use Uber again"
> 
> Until she gets ten free ride coupons!!!!!


She will only use lyft now, funny thing is he is going to sign up to drive for lyft now that uber fired him. God I hope they get matched some day " ugh.....do I know you from somewhere ?"


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

I always thought of the immaculate reception when reading this.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

New Uber said:


> Listen, I've had to pee really bad! But I held in until the nearest restroom. If this was an emergency all he had to do was explain to the pax he needed to make an emergency rest stop and apologize.


sometimes there isn't time for that. It can happen suddenly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mapnik said:


> Fresh urine is completely sterile... Use it to clean your knife wounds, brush your teeth, etc., etc...


I try not to get knife wounds while brushing my teeth . . .


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mapnik said:


> Fresh urine is completely sterile... Use it to clean your knife wounds, brush your teeth, etc., etc...


She told him she had a hangover, An he promptly replied, I have a remedy for you I learned in the military, hold on a sec


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I try not to get knife wounds while brushing my teeth . . .


Would you mind having a chat with my dentist? I swear she uses a Bowie knife at some point during my cleanings.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Has anyone mentioned "Depends"?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5398787/Woman-disgusted-Uber-driver-pisses-cup-Atlanta.html


Talk about low class behavior. Can't believe the guy is driving a HIGH END BMW! LOL.


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

This BMW smells like a men's urinal, story checks out.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hailu declared that because of the experience, she wouldn't ride with Uber.

So she going to crawl her ass to places.
He should had pee in her mouth Also
The driver was a dump ass.


----------

